# 66 GTO grille installation



## Olds Guy (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi can anyone tell what I am missing.Purchased a set of new reproduction grilles from Ames.The first thing I noticed were the outward ends of the grille where the grille moulding sits would not fit over the small fender extension.There was a small 1/4 " lip that that would not allow the grille to fit.Removing the lip allows the grillle to fit.The grille installed in this position will not allow the chrome headlamp bezel to sit flush with the fender, the grille protrudes to far forward.I am sure there is a simple explantion and can't see it.Maybe I've been working too long???? :shutme


----------



## Olds Guy (Jun 26, 2011)

here are some more pics.does anyone else have similar close up pics of this area that I could use as a reference.


----------



## old66tiger (Nov 2, 2011)

Looks like 67 fenders on a 66 grill. Didn't think that was possible??


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

that is why grilles don't fit the wrong fenders. 66 fenders fit 67s but not other way around usually, except in your case.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yep, someone used 67' fenders, the only difference is that little notch in the piece that meets the header panel, and the grilles are keeping your headlight surrounds from pulling tight to the fender also.










1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------

